# RM Rahmen komische Reaktion?



## I´am selling (16. November 2007)

Hi,

bin zum ersten mal in diesem Forum....!!

wollte mal wissen von euch, ob ihr auch Probleme mit dem Rahmen von RM Element Signature Race habt??

Mein Rahmen ist weiß mit Silber und der Silberne teil ist und wird immer mehr mit solchen weißen Beschichtungen gekenntzeichnet


----------



## decolocsta (16. November 2007)

sieht aus wie Salz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## I´am selling (16. November 2007)

hi.

habe ich auch gedacht, aber ich bekomme das nicht weg...
und der Rahmen ist so schön, aber nicht mit solchen komischen flecken 

MfG


----------



## jasper (16. November 2007)

sorry, ich kann auf den bildern echt nichts erkennen.
hast du die auch in größer und schärfer?


----------



## I´am selling (16. November 2007)

ne habe ich leider nicht!!!

Ich weiß nicht wie ich die Größer rein bekomme^^

sry


----------



## decolocsta (16. November 2007)

Naja, bekommste nicht weg, ist unter Lack, z.b. durch kleine Steinschläge, das Dringt ein und ist dann halt unter dem Klarlack, hab ich auch bei meinem Slayer....


----------



## I´am selling (16. November 2007)

aber das sieht richtig billig und himo aus^^

ich muss mir woll einen neuen rahmen kaufen!!

Danke für deine Auskunft.......

MfG


----------



## Alesana (16. November 2007)

früher wurden die Rahmen auf Garantie neu lackiert, ist nen Fehler, den ich jetzt grad nicht weiter erläutern kann, habs in meinem Gedächtnis verlegt,warum das so ist, aber reklamier das mal, obwohls ne Zeitlang her ist. Wir hatten hier im Laden oft das Problem und ging immer reibungslos über die Bühne


----------



## Catsoft (17. November 2007)

Ist ein bekanntes Problem. Insbesondere die gebürsteten und klar gepulverten Rahmen scheinen ein Problem mit "Rost" zu haben.


----------



## Geißbock__ (17. November 2007)

Sieht aus wie Oxidation unterm Klarlack! Auch Aluminium oxidiert! Wenn du einen anständigen Rahmen suchst, kannst du mein fast neues Slayer cult kaufen, da ist mit dem Lack noch alles in Ordnung! Rahmen + Chris King Steuersatz und Sattelstütze für 1250 Euro!


----------



## decolocsta (17. November 2007)

Geh in Bikemarkt, dein kack hat hier nix verloren, hier geht es um ein komplett anderes Bike....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (17. November 2007)

fang gleich an zu weinen!  zum Thema äußerte ich mich bereits! erst lesen! geh dann in bikemarkt.


----------



## bestmove (17. November 2007)

Du musst hier nicht etliche Threads mit deinem Verkaufsangebot zuspammen, bei dir würd ich schon aus Prinzip nicht mehr kaufen! Sowas nennt man negativ Werbung ... man kann halt nix mit Gewalt verkaufen, es ei denn, du halbierst den Preis


----------



## Geißbock__ (17. November 2007)

Habe mich den Forenregeln nochmals vertraut gemacht und meine Werbung gelöscht!


----------



## blaubaer (17. November 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> sieht aus wie Salz



ist auch vom Salz !!! vom eigenen dass man rausschwitzt  
ist nicht der erste fall, den ich so sehe ..

wenn du einen guten händler hast, wird der rahmen ersetzt eventuell... bei einem kollegen mit einem Old Slayer war es so auch der fall... damals ...


----------

